# Laptop issue



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

My wife's laptop does not power up at all. No sign of life whatsoever.

It's a Dell Inspiron 15.6" w/ Intel Core i7. About 2.5 years old.

The power supply (charger) is working. I tested it with my multimeter.

My question is, would a dead battery be the cause of the problem? Or, should a laptop still power up, even with a dead battery, IF it's plugged into the power supply?

Thanks


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

No, it's not going to be a dead battery. You might inspect the AC adapter socket for signs of damage, just to be sure that there's a good path for power. Otherwise, it sounds like the motherboard has gone south on you.

Is the laptop still under warranty? If so, then you probably will want to send it back to Dell. If not, what model is it?


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

It should power up even with a dead battery. 
Remove the battery and try to power it up on just the power supply.
Then let us know if that worked, thanks.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Nevada said:


> No, it's not going to be a dead battery. You might inspect the AC adapter socket for signs of damage, just to be sure that there's a good path for power. Otherwise, it sounds like the motherboard has gone south on you.
> 
> Is the laptop still under warranty? If so, then you probably will want to send it back to Dell. If not, what model is it?


Only a 1 year warranty, so it expired 1.5 years ago.

Model #I5558-5003BLK

I've never had a computer that worked fine one day and the next day was completely dead. Usually, I'll at least get a blue screen of death.

Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tiffanysgallery said:


> It should power up even with a dead battery.
> Remove the battery and try to power it up on just the power supply.
> Then let us know if that worked, thanks.


I tried it with the battery removed but plugged into the power source. Still nothing. Just blackness when I push the power button.

Thanks


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

One quick thing to try, which I have done before with Dells. Pull the battery, hold power button for 30 seconds with nothing plugged in. Reinstall battery, plug in and give it a go. Sometimes this "trick" will be bring it back, sometimes it won't.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> I tried it with the battery removed but plugged into the power source. Still nothing. Just blackness when I push the power button.
> 
> Thanks


Dell laptops have a ribbon cable that leads from the power button to the motherboard. There is a clip, generally white, on the motherboard that holds that in place. If that clip has become 'unlocked' the power button will not turn the computer on. 

On most Dell laptops, you have to remove the keyboard to gain access to that clip and see if it's unlocked. If it is, you simply need to push it back down, carefully, in order to re-lock it.

Be sure the ribbon cable is in the correct position under the clip before locking it.

See if this helps.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

crehberg said:


> One quick thing to try, which I have done before with Dells. Pull the battery, hold power button for 30 seconds with nothing plugged in. Reinstall battery, plug in and give it a go. Sometimes this "trick" will be bring it back, sometimes it won't.


That didn't work either. 
Thanks


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tiffanysgallery said:


> Dell laptops have a ribbon cable that leads from the power button to the motherboard. There is a clip, generally white, on the motherboard that holds that in place. If that clip has become 'unlocked' the power button will not turn the computer on.
> 
> On most Dell laptops, you have to remove the keyboard to gain access to that clip and see if it's unlocked. If it is, you simply need to push it back down, carefully, in order to re-lock it.
> 
> ...


You might be on to something there. When I did the 30 second button fix that crehberg suggested, I noticed that the power button seems like there is no play in it. In other words, it doesnt seem to move up and down. I'll have to wait until this evening to take things apart.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Only a 1 year warranty, so it expired 1.5 years ago.
> 
> Model #I5558-5003BLK
> 
> ...


The Windows blue screen of death occurs when the processor is faced with division by zero, which it's unable to do. That usually happens because of a programming error, data damaged in storage or retrieval, or an overheated processor (most likely from a fan heatsink clogged by dust). More times than not, cleaning the heatsink fixes the problem. And don't let anyone tell you that you should get a Mac or Linux computer because they don't do a blue screen. The fact is that Macs & linux computers can't divide by zero either, they just all it a "kernel panic" instead. But it still locks-up your computer and requires a reboot.

But back to your laptop. First, you have a terrific laptop. It's a 5th generation i7 processor, which will be contemporary for many years to come. It's more than worth it to fix. To put that into perspective, I'm running a 2nd generation i7 and it's more than adequate for my needs, and my laptop about 3 years older than yours. You definitely want to get it working again.

The good news is that there are inexpensive motherboards available for your laptop, in the $60 to $70 price range at eBay.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...H_TitleDesc=0&LH_BIN=1&LH_TitleDesc=0&_sop=15

The bad news is that since swapping a laptop motherboard is a tedious project, computer shops generally charge around $200 to do it for you. That makes the total repair cost (including parts) in the $250-$300 range. But I hate to see you spend that much. I have some other ideas if it turns out that's what you're going to need.

PM me if none of the other poster's solutions help.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> When I did the 30 second button fix that crehberg suggested, I noticed that the power button seems like there is no play in it. In other words, it doesnt seem to move up and down. I'll have to wait until this evening to take things apart.
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, sounds like a power switch issue. Again, parts are inexpensive and easy to get.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=dell+5558+power+button&_sacat=0&LH_BIN=1&_sop=15

Post back after you've had an opportunity to investigate more.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Cabin Fever said:


> You might be on to something there. When I did the 30 second button fix that crehberg suggested, I noticed that the power button seems like there is no play in it. In other words, it doesnt seem to move up and down. I'll have to wait until this evening to take things apart.
> 
> Thanks again.


Hard to say unless I saw it but that sounds like the power button somehow got damaged. The only thing I know to do with a damaged power button is to replace it.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Oops Nevada I didn't see your last post, #11.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Well, with tiffany's and Nevada's help, and with the assistance of youtube, I think I have this issue figured out.

You guys were right, it is a power button issue. Why? After watching the youtube below, the guy described the issue perfectly. The button was not "clicking" or even moving when I pushed it. So, I pushed the button hard and the computer came on!

According to the guy on the youtube, there is a post behind the button that the button pushes against. This plastic post can get worn down or mushed down. Consequently, the post offers little or no resistance to the backside of the button when you push it down.

It looks like the fix will be to build up that plastic post a bit with some plastic epoxy or similar.

Thanks again!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

tiffanysgallery said:


> It should power up even with a dead battery.
> Remove the battery and try to power it up on just the power supply.
> Then let us know if that worked, thanks.


Many laptops will NOT power on without a working battery.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Gary in ohio said:


> Many laptops will NOT power on without a working battery.


I agree but Dells seem to start without a battery in most cases.


----------

